# What's your current earworm?



## asp3 (Jul 23, 2020)

For those who don't know the term an earworm is a song that goes through your head or mind (often incessantly) that is sometimes hard to get rid of.  Most of the time they're annoying, but sometimes (at least for me) they're rather enjoyable.

This may turn out to be rather cruel thread.

Here's my most recent one that is actually very pleasant for me.  I actually have bits and pieces from the whole album going through my mind but this is the one it started with and I keep going back to.


----------



## win231 (Jul 23, 2020)

Happens to me all the time, probably because I'm a musician.  I can't get enough of this song:  (and, it's in my favorite key:  A minor)


----------



## asp3 (Jul 23, 2020)

win231 said:


> Happens to me all the time, probably because I'm a musician.  I can't get enough of this song:  (and, it's in my favorite key:  A minor)



I’ve definitely had that one as an earworm before and it’s definitely a pleasant one.


----------



## win231 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 23, 2020)

Earworms almost ALWAYS plague with something I loathe, however, I have been humming and singing this song all day long and loving it!


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 24, 2020)

Not so current but easy to sing along to


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2020)

I can't stand Cliff Richard...but this song has been going around in my head since last night..I have no idea why...


----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 24, 2020)

My earworms are always songs that I hate, like _Muskrat Love _from _Captain and Tennille.  _The other day, Paul Anka was in my head singing _Having My Baby_, and he wouldn't leave...


----------



## Pepper (Jul 24, 2020)

I call mine "the song of the day" and when responding to Holly's thread "what have you been listening to" it's the song I pick cause I'm listening in my head.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 24, 2020)

This one has been in my head for about a week now.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 24, 2020)

This one, minus the washing machine:


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 24, 2020)

Went to the grocery store. Served by Mary Lou. So all day. Hello Mary Lou.... we'll never part ..


----------



## Treacle (Jul 24, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I can't stand Cliff Richard...but this song has been going around in my head since last night..I have no idea why...


I'm with you there hollydolly. Fortunately I haven't played the video for fear it would be an earworm.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 24, 2020)

Here's the thing asp3, was just looking through this post/thread and can't remember having an earworm but since I've scrolled down I seem to have a plethora of tunes running around in my head and when one stops another begins...........


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2020)

Fyrefox said:


> My earworms are always songs that I hate, like _Muskrat Love _from _Captain and Tennille.  _The other day, Paul Anka was in my head singing *Having My Baby, and he wouldn't leave... *


oooh that was an earworm for me for a long time after it came out in '75 while I was pregnant , and whenever I walked into a bar or a cafe someone would put it on the jukebox!!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 24, 2020)

This has been going through my head ever since I heard it a few weeks ago. It's bouncy and I like the words.
Have a listen!

SHOW ME YOUR SOUL


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2020)

Pinky said:


> This has been going through my head ever since I heard it a few weeks ago. It's bouncy and I like the words.
> Have a listen!


 Shan't !! You're not passing your earworms on...


----------



## asp3 (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm afraid writing the post has awakened my most predominant earworm that I've lived with for years.  I'm sorry for bringing it up, but it just wants to come out.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 24, 2020)

asp3 said:


> For those who don't know the term an earworm is a song that goes through your head or mind (often incessantly) that is sometimes hard to get rid of.  Most of the time they're annoying, but sometimes (at least for me) they're rather enjoyable.
> 
> This may turn out to be rather cruel thread.
> 
> Here's my most recent one that is actually very pleasant for me.  I actually have bits and pieces from the whole album going through my mind but this is the one it started with and I keep going back to.



Crazy album. "White Punks on Dope" stuck in my head and I didn't even do drugs. I like the studio version better.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 24, 2020)

two of them
"Unchained Melody" Rightous Bros.  I hear that in my dreams at night.
and "the Fool"  Sanford Clark


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## applecruncher (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## drifter (Jul 24, 2020)

I've had them, couldn't get rid of them, but now can't think of a single song
that has swirled around in my mind over and over or long enough to be called
a, what's the term,  earworm?


----------



## Red Cinders (Jul 25, 2020)

"Strange Magic" by ELO and "Silver, Blue and Gold" by Bad Company have been playing in my mind daily for the past few weeks.  The songs change every couple of months, but I'm happy to keep both of these for a while longer.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 25, 2020)

Last night the hubby and I watched the Mr. Rogers movie with Tom Hanks. All day today I kept humming or singing, " it's a beautiful day in the neighborhood." 
It is kind of a simple uplifting little song and it made me happy.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 27, 2020)

The theme song for Welcome Back Kotter has been in my head until yesterday when I heard it on the TV as part of an ad for Applebee's restaurant and that is why it was bugging me.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 31, 2020)

A couple days ago heard on radio Michael Jackson's 'Heal The World',it wouldn't leave until yesterday


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 2, 2020)

Lat


rkunsaw said:


> This one has been in my head for about a week now.



Thanks, rkunsaw, now this one is stuck in my head again!!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2020)

This one has been with me for _years_ ...


----------



## macgeek (Aug 2, 2020)

all I hear is voices... lol. just kidding. no songs in my head at the moment.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 2, 2020)

_"I just keep on trying
And I smile when I feel like dying ..."_ - Stephen Bishop


----------



## asp3 (Aug 4, 2020)

It's been a Go-Go's morning for me.  These two songs are bouncing back and forth in my head.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 4, 2020)

This has been in my head the last several days for many reasons


----------



## Pepper (Aug 7, 2020)

Derek and the Dominoes


----------



## Pepper (Aug 9, 2020)

Always in the mood for this guy:


----------



## asp3 (Aug 11, 2020)

It's been a musical morning for me


----------



## Don M. (Aug 11, 2020)

I like to watch many of the modern groups on MTV.  Here is one that really caught my attention recently.

https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...733498eb619522aed4d582bc5936a738&action=click


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2020)

"For I am a Pirate King," by Gilbert and Sullivan, which I had Alexa play for me this morning. The lyrics are still amazingly accurate.


----------



## asp3 (Oct 18, 2020)

I've got Neko Case vocals going through my mind today since early this morning.  The main ones are her vocals from Go Places by the New Pornographers (a group she is part of)






But then I am also hearing her vocals from another one of their songs, The Bleeding Heart Show.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 18, 2020)

Gaer said:


> two of them
> "Unchained Melody" Rightous Bros.  I hear that in my dreams at night.
> and "the Fool"  Sanford Clark


I've got a new one.  Can't get this tune and words out of my head!
"I'll make Love to you" by Boys 2 Men


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 18, 2020)

A song from a YouTube cooking video from an American man and his Italian wife now living in Maine.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Oct 21, 2020)

I heard this one yesterday and portions of it keep playing in my head.  It has always reminded me of the music in spaghetti westerns, but I hadn't ever seen the official video until I looked for it to share here.  Turns out it's a spaghetti western themed video.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2020)

*Rocket Man (Elton John). It's been weeks!*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 24, 2020)

Max Webster


----------



## Pepper (Oct 26, 2020)

This song has been in my mind for decades.  I liked it, but I wish I could forget it already.  "Combination of the Two".  Everyday for fifty years.  I'm going crazy!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 31, 2020)

I've been listening to this song over and over for the past several days, since I first posted it in another thread.  Love that the song is looped allowing me to hear it several times without annoying ads. I'll find myself thinking about the song when I'm not listening to it.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 2, 2020)

This has been in my head for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 2, 2020)

Green, Green Grass of Home.  I heard it several times yesterday and already twice today on my internet radio and it keeps going round and round in my head.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Autumn (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Nov 15, 2020)

I listened to the album these two songs are on Thursday evening and they've been rattling around my brain ever since.  I used to own the album but haven't replaced it with a CD or a digital copy so I hadn't heard it in years if not decades.  It used to be a favorite of mine.  It appears to still be one that I love.  I'll be considering it the next time I purchase music.


----------



## asp3 (Nov 16, 2020)

This has been in my head lately as well


----------



## Devi (Nov 16, 2020)

Wow. Well, for a couple of days or a week, I had DEVO's "We are Devo" running around in my head. I won't link to the video here in case it happens to you. LOL


----------



## asp3 (Nov 16, 2020)

Devi said:


> Wow. Well, for a couple of days or a week, I had DEVO's "We are Devo" running around in my head. I won't link to the video here in case it happens to you. LOL



Jocko Homo is the song.  One I enjoy hearing even in my head.  What's round on the ends and high in the middle?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Devi (Nov 16, 2020)

@asp3 — you are so right! Thanks!


----------



## asp3 (Nov 22, 2020)

I've had two songs bouncing around my brain this morning and while walking the dogs this morning I was able to identify the similar sound that's in both in a few places.  The first I heard a few days ago and it moved from being a song that I love to being a favorite (my highest rating for a song.)  I've been hearing this song on and off for years but it recently touched me in a way it hadn't before.






The second is a very obscure song that isn't a cover of John Coltrane's cover of My Favorite Things or of the original song.  However it is another favorite song of mine.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 22, 2020)

@asp3  Television-Marquee Moon. I hear shades of Mick Jagger in there.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2020)

I have no idea why this had been bouncing around in my head all day... but here you are folks... you're welcome


----------



## asp3 (Dec 3, 2020)

A blast from the past played in my rotation this week.  Interestingly enough I identified some elements of the song that reminded me of one of my current favorite groups, The New Pornographers.  I commented on that in a Facebook group for fans of TNP and there have been some others who commented that they'd made that connection before as well.  Anyway the song is going through my head pleasantly right now.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2020)

I like to ask my Alexa to "play something by..."  or "play something from."  This morning, who knows why, I asked for something from the 70's. So now, all day, I've had Hotel California bouncing around in my brain. (And I never particularly liked The Eagles!)


----------



## Damaged Goods (Dec 6, 2020)

Few months ago, I posted this gritty do-wop ditty from the great 1957 musical year in the "What Are You Listening To" thread and for the past five days have been singing it almost constantly including the falsetto.  In fact, I started to get into it yesterday, absentmindedly, in the grocery store and in church.   

If my wife were here, she'd prolly be up on murder charges.

THE CHARTS - DESERIE - YouTube


----------



## funsearcher! (Dec 6, 2020)

Pure Love by Hal Ketchum


----------



## asp3 (Dec 15, 2020)

I've got two battling each other in my brain this morning.  The first is a moldy oldy and the second is something newer.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 15, 2020)

sadly, i'm stuck with "Grandma got run over by a reindeer

Grandma Got Run Over.....

Please send help


----------



## asp3 (Dec 23, 2020)

Yet another obscure earworm for me.  Not my favorite song off of the album but for some reason it was stuck in my head this morning.


----------



## asp3 (Jan 27, 2021)

This one has been going through my head on and off most of the day.


----------



## asp3 (Jan 30, 2021)

but that was replaced by the song in the post at the end of page 1 where I posted this.


----------



## asp3 (Feb 28, 2021)

One of my favorite songs is going through my head now and I'll be listening to it later tonight when I'm in bed.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 28, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> sadly, i'm stuck with "Grandma got run over by a reindeer
> 
> Grandma Got Run Over.....
> 
> Please send help


My husband loves this song and consistently sings it at Christmas time. It drives me nuts.


----------



## asp3 (Mar 20, 2021)

I heard the song this morning and it's sticking with me.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## dko1951 (Aug 2, 2022)

I haven't figured out how to copy and paste the actual video but here is the link.
Pink Floyd /On the Turning Away. The video is done in Claymation and the music is outstanding. 
Of course you may need to like Pink Floyd.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 2, 2022)

You got a dyed in the wool Pink Floydian here.














www.pinkfloyd.com

www.imdb.com/name/nm0969139/

www.pinkfloydarchives.com/WebSites.htm

www.ctevans.net/Nvcc/HIS135/Events/Floyd73/Sources.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pink_Floyd

My favorite tracks:

1. Learning To Fly:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Learning_to_Fly_(Pink_Floyd_song)






2. One Slip:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Slip







3. Take It Back:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Take_It_Back






4. Sorrow:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sorrow_(Pink_Floyd_song)






5. Comfortably Numb:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comfortably_Numb






Take care


----------



## Patek24 (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## FastTrax (Aug 2, 2022)

That's Guy Pratt. There was an awful lot of speculation as to why he  jumped around the stage more then the entire band including the three backup singers alone. A lot of fans also wonder why the cause of Claudia Fontaine's death was not released to the public. Personally I wonder also but I feel more than blessed to have enjoyed their collective contributions to the PF experience. Take care and welcome to the Senior Forum Collective.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 2, 2022)

Oh the memories


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 2, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> Oh the memories



Gripping tune. Being a staunch Noo Yawka I always wondered if they were referring to the infamous 
"make out at night" Boardwalk in Coney Island.


----------



## Tempsontime65 (Aug 23, 2022)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaa...you ain't gonna believe this one, a song that pops in an out many time[are you ready for this??] is the the theme song from...Rawhide[Rollin, Rollin Rollin though the streams are swollen] hehehe the darn thing is cool!!!


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 23, 2022)

Tempsontime65 said:


> Haaaaaaaaaaaaa...you ain't gonna believe this one, a song that pops in an out many time[are you ready for this??] is the the theme song from...Rawhide[Rollin, Rollin Rollin though the streams are swollen] hehehe the darn thing is cool!!!



Absolutely Badass.......

Enjoy


----------



## NorthernLight (Aug 23, 2022)

Yes, I have the Dead Kennedys version of Rawhide. Always good.

Most recent earworm was the Peter Gunn theme, and I didn't mind a bit. I have several versions of it in my playlists.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 23, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Yes, I have the Dead Kennedys version of Rawhide. Always good.
> 
> Most recent earworm was the Peter Gunn theme, and I didn't mind a bit. I have several versions of it in my playlists.


I have not thought of the Dead Kennedys cover in years. Now it is in my head !


----------



## Nathan (Aug 23, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Absolutely Badass.......
> 
> Enjoy



I like Frankie Laine's Rawhide theme song.   Did you know that he owned a car dealership here in So.Cal?

For the most part I shun "oldies"....makes me feel _stuck in the past and old_.  But I get earworms from time to time, makes me crazy.  Here's one that made a lot of people crazy:






Edit:  R.I.P. Dolores O'Riordan


----------



## Bella (Aug 23, 2022)

Tempsontime65 said:


> Haaaaaaaaaaaaa..*.you ain't gonna believe this one*, a song that pops in an out many time[are you ready for this??] is the* the theme song from...Rawhide*[Rollin, Rollin Rollin though the streams are swollen] hehehe the darn thing is cool!!!





FastTrax said:


> *Absolutely Badass.......*


I never get tired of "Rawhide"_ or_ Eric Fleming.


----------



## dseag2 (Aug 23, 2022)

I don't remember my current one, but my consistent Earworms are Summer Breeze by Seals & Croft and Laughter in the Rain by Neil Sedaka.  I guess my brain loves calming songs that mention nature.  Maybe I'm a latent Hippie.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 23, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I like Frankie Laine's Rawhide theme song.   Did you know that he owned a car dealership here in So.Cal?
> 
> For the most part I shun "oldies"....makes me feel _stuck in the past and old_.  But I get earworms from time to time, makes me crazy.  Here's one that made a lot of people crazy:
> 
> ...


Love this song and the band. She was an amazing singer. But now I feel older now that you called this song an "oldie"


----------



## mrstime (Aug 23, 2022)

Aunt Marg said:


> Earworms almost ALWAYS plague with something I loathe, however, I have been humming and singing this song all day long and loving it!


Usually I have them in the morning as soon as i get up......................Just not in the past week.


----------



## mrstime (Aug 23, 2022)

Aunt Marg said:


> Earworms almost ALWAYS plague with something I loathe, however, I have been humming and singing this song all day long and loving it!


Usually I have them in the morning as soon as i get up......................always a different song. Over and over until DH gets up and the day starts.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 23, 2022)

If you like to watch dancing, you will love this.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 24, 2022)

It’s a stupid song, I know, but I love to play it from my playlist.


----------



## caroln (Aug 24, 2022)

My bologna has a first name, it's O-S-C-A-R .....


----------



## Pappy (Aug 24, 2022)

caroln said:


> My bologna has a first name, it's O-S-C-A-R .....


That’s funny Caroln. My wife’s cuss word is bolony and I always come back with this song.
.


----------



## mrstime (Aug 24, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> If you like to watch dancing, you will love this.


How I miss the music in those days, I don't know any of today's yelling.


----------



## jimintoronto (Aug 24, 2022)

mrstime said:


> How I miss the music in those days, I don't know any of today's yelling.


Look for the Tragically Hip's Wheat Kings on YouTube. Or Highway Of Heroes by the Trews. Terrific lyrics that are Canadian to the core. JimB.


----------



## mrstime (Aug 24, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> Look for the Tragically Hip's Wheat Kings on YouTube. Or Highway Of Heroes by the Trews. Terrific lyrics that are Canadian to the core. JimB.


Thanks Jimin


----------



## Tempsontime65 (Aug 26, 2022)

All them things I been missin, good viddels love and kissin will be waiting at the end of my ride!


----------

